# Heat in trailer



## boomstick63 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone I am going to Canada in September and me and my buddies want to get the trailer loaded up with all our decoys now they will b stacked up in bags. I have a vent on top and the trailer is white I just was wondering if it would be alright or if it will not be good for the decoys. Any suggestions?


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I've used a ice fishing heater in mine before and never had any issues


----------



## boomstick63 (Feb 6, 2013)

So just went back and read my post. Total mistake. I am asking about keeping decoys in my enclosed trailer during the heat of summer. Will the heat cause any damage to the decoys. I Wunna have the trailer loaded up as I purchase new products for the trip. Will anything happen to the decoys my trailer is white and it has a roof vent.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

You shouldn't have any issues


----------

